# [Verkaufe] Samsung SyncMaster T260 (Erstauflage!) + FrozenQ LiquidFusion AGB 40cm amber



## Cryptic-Ravage (23. Juni 2011)

*Closed*

*Kann zu hier - habe einen neuen Thread mit passender Überschrift aufgemacht.
Danke.


*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (26. Juni 2011)

**hoch damit**
​


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (27. Juni 2011)

*

Noctua NH-D14 neu dabei!*
​


----------



## Vordack (27. Juni 2011)

Was sind MP und SK?


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (27. Juni 2011)

MP = Mindestpreis
SK = Sofortkauf

Wenn jemand MP bietet lasse ich noch 3 Tage laufen und er kann noch überboten werden.
Wenn jemand SK bietet gehörts ihm, egal ob danach noch jemand mehr bieten würde oder nicht.


Manchmal ist MP aber auch gleichzeitig SK, wie beim Noctua hier z.B.


----------



## Vordack (28. Juni 2011)

Hi,

also ich hätte an dem Samsung Monitor Interesse. 

Da ich letzte Woche aber schon zu viel Ausgegeben habe (war aufm Neil Diamond Konzert mit anschliessend ca. 1 Tag aufm Kiez und da ich dann gerne Geld ausgebe möchte ich ihn mir diesen Monat nicht mehr gönnen^^).

Wenn Du ihn in einem Monat noch verkaufen möchtest nimm ich ihn gerne  (Also so ab 25.7.)


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (28. Juni 2011)

Ok, ich habs nicht eilig. 

Ob ich hier nun n paar Wochen länger oder kürzer 2 Monitore stehen hab ist egal. 
Soll ich ihn für dich bis zum 01.08. reservieren?


----------



## Vordack (28. Juni 2011)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Ok, ich habs nicht eilig.
> 
> Ob ich hier nun n paar Wochen länger oder kürzer 2 Monitore stehen hab ist egal.
> Soll ich ihn für dich bis zum 01.08. reservieren?




Reservieren? *g

Da ich den MP zahlen möchte nimm ich das mit der Reservierung nicht so  Wenn vorher jemand kommt der den höheren Preis zahlen möchte ists doch gut für Dich 

Wenn er Anfang August noch da ist nehme ich ihn, wenn nicht dann nicht^^

Gruß,

Jan


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (28. Juni 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Reservieren? *g
> 
> Da ich den MP zahlen möchte nimm ich das mit der Reservierung nicht so  Wenn vorher jemand kommt der den höheren Preis zahlen möchte ists doch gut für Dich
> 
> ...


 
*hehe*
Ach so. Dann wirds mit reservieren tatsächlich schwierig. 

Aber ok, ich vermerke das MP-Gebot.
Bis dann!


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (30. Juni 2011)

**UPDATE**

*Wieder was Neues dabei!*

​


----------



## Batze (1. Juli 2011)

###############

Wurde weiter oben ja schon beantwortet.

Hat sich also erledigt.

--------
Aber, wie hoch belaufen sich denn die Versandkosten. hast Du da schon Infos von der Post.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (1. Juli 2011)

Batze schrieb:


> ###############
> 
> Wurde weiter oben ja schon beantwortet.
> 
> ...




An was hättest du denn Interesse?
Versandkosten kommen ja darauf an was von den Sachen verschickt werden soll.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Monitor: 
Bei SK Versand inkl., bei MP + 6,90€ (versichert)

FrozenQ AGB:
MP: 6,90€ Versand (versichert), SK Versand inkl.

Noctua-Kühler:
5,90€ Versand (versichert)

RAM:
entweder 1,45€ unversichert als Großbrief (auf eigenes Risiko) oder versichert für 5,90€.


----------



## Batze (1. Juli 2011)

Aso jo Sorry.

Wenn dann an den Moni.

Da muss ich aber erstmal meine Spardose fragen.

Hab diesen Monat noch ein paar andere wichtige Ausgaben.
Mal sehen ob er noch da ist wenn ich dann noch flüssig sein sollte.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (2. Juli 2011)

Batze schrieb:


> Aso jo Sorry.
> 
> Wenn dann an den Moni.
> 
> ...



*grins*
Kein Ding, ich hab wie gesagt Zeit.
Kannst dich ja einfach nochmal melden wenns kohlemäßig wieder etwas besser aussieht.
Bis dann!


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (4. Juli 2011)

*↑*
* .... weiter gehts!*​


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (4. Juli 2011)

*
RAM ist verkauft, dafür einige neue Sachen (CPU, Board + Grafikkarte) neu dabei!*




*EDIT:*
*Grafikkarte schon verkauft!*​


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (5. Juli 2011)

*CPU + Mainboard + Noctua-Kühler sind nun auch weg!*


​


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (9. Juli 2011)

*G.Skill PI-Series DDR3-2000 (CL6) 
*(handselektierter OC- und Gaming-RAM)*
neu dabei!


*​


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (11. Juli 2011)

*FrozenQ AGB 
ist nun ebenfalls verkauft!


*​


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (17. Juli 2011)

**und-mal-wieder-hoch-damit**

​


----------

